# Helix 5 Channel - Not Mine - Caveat Emptor



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Helix High End 5 Channel Amplifier Crossover 720 watt - eBay (item 230574022918 end time Jan-24-11 08:55:56 PST)


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

damn thats sweet. I just dont think its strong enough. if underated 20% thats what about 75-90 x 4 ...maybe 300 on sub..? 

but crap does it look nice and I have never seen one that cheap


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

strange he has a link to DIYMA for the amp for "specs" , when I asked him about it he said the DIYMA guy stole his pics which was stupid as the pics he claimed were stolen have treetops name on it. so its not possible he stole them.

if he was honest he should have said he was just posting the link for info.

either he is crooked or stupid


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

JAX said:


> strange he has a link to DIYMA for the amp for "specs" , when I asked him about it he said the DIYMA guy stole his pics which was stupid as the pics he claimed were stolen have treetops name on it. so its not possible he stole them.
> 
> if he was honest he should have said he was just posting the link for info.
> 
> either he is crooked or stupid


Um wow. Yeah I stole his pics, photoshopped out the smoked plexi cover on them and added a clear plexi cover, Made the chassis chrome, then photoshopped my username on a piece of paper, then went back in time and listed an ad with those pictures in April of 2009. 

I ended up selling mine on eBay for around $310 by the way. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...x-hxa-500-mkii-chrome-5-channel-720w-amp.html

Reported that douchebag. Caveat Emptor indeed.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

he is a douche for sure. let me see if I can post up his responses to me.


ITS BEST TO FOLLOW THIS IF YOU READ FROM BOTTOM UP UNTIL YOU GET TO THE "WTF?" PART...........

Below is what I just sent him. below that is what we talked before that. If you look at his auction he was stupid enough to list my very first question. after that was the responses I got below



wtf? I am only going by what you have told me. I never said you were doing something wrong. you are the one who made a false claim by saying some one stole your pics. You posted link to DIYMA and then say you dont know what it is. You might not. but I know the person whos pics are in the link. your amp might be yours and you may be in Florida. never questioned it. just questioned why you said what you said. As for your auction, dont worry. I wont bid on it. You need to learn what the heck your doing. I am not the one who needs a clue. I will make sure to post this up for others to see what a nice guy you are.



I put you on my block bidders list, you have no clue what the hell is going on son.

- dealindarrick

Click "respond" to reply through Messages, or go to your email to reply
Respond


From: gentlejax
To: dealindarrick
Subject: Re: Other: gentlejax sent a message about Helix High End 5 Channel Amplifier Crossover 720 watt #230574022918
Sent Date: Jan-14-11 16:47:00 PST



Dear dealindarrick,

DIYMA is what the link was you posted in your auction. you told me he stole your pics and thats not true.
if you wanted to use someone's pics and info for specs you should have just said you were and not made up some crap about someone lying.

dont make things hard on yourself by being silly for no reason.

I was interested but not now.

- gentlejax



From: dealindarrick
To: gentlejax
Subject: Re: Other: gentlejax sent a message about Helix High End 5 Channel Amplifier Crossover 720 watt #230574022918
Sent Date: Jan-14-11 16:43:27 PST



Dear gentlejax,

Hi, I don't even know what diyma is. My item listed here. I'm in Florida.

- dealindarrick



From: gentlejax
To: dealindarrick
Subject: Other: gentlejax sent a message about Helix High End 5 Channel Amplifier Crossover 720 watt #230574022918
Sent Date: Jan-14-11 16:36:15 PST



Dear dealindarrick,

how could the person on DIYMA steal your pics when he has his name on them and I know him also. whats really up with the amp and where are you located. no need to get upset

- gentlejax



BEFORE THIS I ASKED WHERE HE WAS AND WHAT THE DEAL WAS WITH THE LINK HE POSTED IN AUCTION FOR HIS AMP. WHICH I HAD ALREADY SEEN WAS SOMEONE ELSE. HE RESPONDED TO ME SAYING THE PERSON IN THE LINK STOLE PICS OF HIS AMP. EVEN THOUGH THE PICS WERE CLEARLY NOT HIS AMP. WHAT A TOTAL DUMB ****. ALL HE HAD TO DO WAS TELL ME HE USED THEM FOR INFO PURPOSES INSTEAD OF BECOMING A TOTALL FAIL


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Absolutely...positively not the one I have posted here either!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/95825-fs-helix-hxa-500-mk-ii.html


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Gosh 

What's up with that dude?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

not sure but when I listed a few of my Diamond Audio D7's , I had it as Buy It Now or best Offer . Well a few hours after they were listed he sent me a message saying they really only sell for $100-$125 would I take $150 for each now.


I think he is a buyer then resale person.. Buy low and relist high !!

Anyways I got $425 and $500 for my amps on ebay that week.

What a loser!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

DAT said:


> not sure but when I listed a few of my Diamond Audio D7's , I had it as Buy It Now or best Offer . Well a few hours after they were listed he sent me a message saying they really only sell for $100-$125 would I take $150 for each now.
> 
> 
> I think he is a buyer then resale person.. Buy low and relist high !!
> ...



he's "dealin darrick" but yes he ruined a chance to have had it sold already with the stupid remarks. 

I guess he didnt think I knew who Treetop was when he first responded. on top of that he posted that in the add which doesnt help him at all and instead makes him look like a ass


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL this is funny. I have a huge thread about ******** just like this dealin dickweed.

He has a auction Im interested in but the shipping is over double the cost! It just makes me wanna punch him in the nuts for thinking anybody would pay it! 

Ive seen his auctions in the past and read his feedback. I really want the item but there is NO way Ill buy from a prick with such disrespect for potential buyers. 

I asked for a lower shipping price. He said he would take off $20 and only do it off ebay! WTF? You really think Im a retard? 

I just cant stand azzholes like this. And the point in my other thread is that ebay is getting more of these bitches weekly.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Speakers4Weapons said:


> LOL this is funny. I have a huge thread about ******** just like this dealin dickweed.
> 
> He has a auction Im interested in but the shipping is over double the cost! It just makes me wanna punch him in the nuts for thinking anybody would pay it!
> 
> ...



your missing my point about his auction . it was not his price it was the fact that he tried to lie about the deal . not his price. his price was good. he was just a dick about it and I caught him in a lie. that was my problem. 

he banned me from bidding once I caught his ass in a lie.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

JAX said:


> your missing my point about his auction . it was not his price it was the fact that he tried to lie about the deal . not his price. his price was good. he was just a dick about it and I caught him in a lie. that was my problem.
> 
> he banned me from bidding once I caught his ass in a lie.


YES YES I know . I got your point. But theres another auction where he thinks $65 for shipping is an appropriate price. It isnt! 
The point you made was well taken and it goes along with the outrageous shipping on some of his auctions, togther painting a picture of this persons character. So my point is that people like dealing dickwod is popping up more often on ebay. Eventually ebay will be full of azzholes like him.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Speakers4Weapons said:


> YES YES I know . I got your point. But theres another auction where he thinks $65 for shipping is an appropriate price. It isnt!
> The point you made was well taken and it goes along with the outrageous shipping on some of his auctions, togther painting a picture of this persons character. So my point is that people like dealing dickwod is popping up more often on ebay. Eventually ebay will be full of azzholes like him.



I see. thats not new in the 10+yrs I have been on there. I figured it wasnt happening any more but I guess not. 

I agree . he is screwing himself by outrageous shipping unless the cost of the item is unusually low. I dont know. 

what is it?


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

JAX said:


> I see. thats not new in the 10+yrs I have been on there. I figured it wasnt happening any more but I guess not.
> 
> I agree . he is screwing himself by outrageous shipping unless the cost of the item is unusually low. I dont know.
> 
> what is it?


Its a home sub amp. Might cost $25 to ship. Ive shipped 60 pound enclosures for $35 using fedex. I dont think this amp weighs 25 pounds much less 60. If you wannamake some extra cashola fine. Do it IN the main price. Dont try dissin me with such a high shipping price. Thats like calling me stupid to my face!
I do searches on items like "rare" "old school" in electronics. It was fun to just look at the old stuff. Brings back memories. The prices were legit till about 2 years ago when I noticed the BIN craze breed in a new type of seller that bought low and TRIED to resale with stupid high prices like JOMA and ANdy. Them 2 started a trend that took off with the BIN craze and it just keeps getting worse.. Maybe you all dont see it but what I search for I see it very clearly. Anyway.... Just sayin. That derrickdude is not legit. SHady. I hope others do a google search of his username and come up with this thread like I just did.. THIS is the kind of stuff that fixes things. Good heads up.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

lol , there is a whole list guys I could name that do the same stuff. yes, I have a rep of buying lots of stuff then selling it. but my mission is not just to buy and flip to make money. 

there's about 5 or 6 constant sellers on ebay that are there just for that alone. I just ignore them.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

Find me a SoundStream Rubicon Class A picassso Or a Renoir. I need one. Thanks


----------

